# product slideshow on tv screen



## texoil (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a client that wants to have product pictures on a CD so that she can play them on a TV in her store.  What all is involved in this?  My client mentioned getting a tv with the DVD player in it.  Will a DVD player do that?  I would think it would have to be a Powerpoint slide or sort executed by a pc.  


Thanks


Great site!!!!


----------



## zedin (Jul 25, 2006)

Well you should be able to make a slideshow with any DVD movie authoring software I would imagine.  Just setup a sequence of images with a time delay (sorta like the copyright warning message I would assume).


----------



## Christos_2006 (Jul 25, 2006)

You can look into Pro Show Gold. It will do what you need.
http://www.photodex.com/products/


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 25, 2006)

ProShow Gold is god and I recommend anyone in that business doing that. It can make DVD's, Auto Play CD's, all kinds of things.  Good suggestion.


----------



## niccig (Jul 26, 2006)

I ran across this article a while back:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/video-out.htm

It seems like it may apply to your client.  Please note that I've never tried to display images on a tv, this just seemed like it might be helpful.


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've tried several photo slide show programs and still havne't found one that is simple to operate that will do the dvd's. Out of numerous attempts, and programs, I purchased Nero's program and it still would not play in dvd's. Then you get into the problem of some dvd players don't read picture formats from dvds that youve burned on your computer. this is somethin that has aggrivated me now for goin on 3 years. I put together a picture/music cd to send out at Christmas instead of the traditional card or letter of "how your family is doin" so  much neater with pictures. But it's a major headache to do it.


----------



## texoil (Aug 3, 2006)

the more I look into this the more I dont want to do it! LOL  This could be a definate headache buy we'll see where it goes.


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 4, 2006)

Slideshows and projects similar to this often are buggy and aggravating!


----------



## YYphoto (Aug 21, 2006)

DVD SlideShow Builder is not bad for making a slideshow that can be played on TV.


----------



## pipinsmurf (Nov 7, 2006)

I've used PhotoVidShow to do something similar to what you want. It created a picture slideshow dvd which worked on a dvd player, but i switched off the dvd menus from the app so when it plays it just loops the slideshow for-ever. I found it quite easy to use.


http://www.photo-dvd-slideshow.co.uk:hail:


----------



## uberben (Nov 7, 2006)

Christos_2006 said:
			
		

> You can look into Pro Show Gold. It will do what you need.
> http://www.photodex.com/products/




I give this product another :thumbup: :thumbup: , I use it a lot for demo dvd's to promote my wedding photos to prospects. I haven't had any problems with it and it makes some clean presentations.


----------

